# Can mods see you when your conversations?



## Deleted User (May 2, 2018)

If I were to have a discussion with a friend by using the conversation feature on this website (which I barely use), could a moderator/admin see the conversion?


----------



## KiiWii (May 2, 2018)

Yes, the walls have ears..

Lol no its basic privacy, unless youre up to something seriously dodgy? Then they probably have grounds to delve in.


----------



## Seriel (May 2, 2018)

I can't speak for the staff since I'm not one, but considering the Report button for PMs specifically says Moderators will be able to add themselves, I'm assuming that's the only way they can view them. But I could easily be wrong.


Spoiler


----------



## Deleted User (May 2, 2018)

I kinda want privacy in my conversations, I wouldn't want someone spying on personal chats.


----------



## SomeGamer (May 2, 2018)

Titanica said:


> I kinda want privacy in my conversations, I wouldn't want someone spying on personal chats.


https://signal.org/


----------



## Deleted User (May 2, 2018)

SomeGamer said:


> https://signal.org/


I'm not looking for a communication service. I just want to know if it is safe to use this one without anyone looking.


----------



## SomeGamer (May 2, 2018)

Titanica said:


> I'm not looking for a communication service. I just want to know if it is safe to use this one without anyone looking.


No and nothing will ever be. What if there's a keylogger on your computer, for example?


----------



## WeedZ (May 2, 2018)

If the mods want to see a private conversation, they either have to be invited to it or an admin has to highjack the account in question.


----------



## SomeGamer (May 2, 2018)

WeedZ said:


> If the mods want to see a private conversation, they either have to be invited to it or an admin has to highjack the account in question.


Call me paranoid, but if they have access to the server, it's quite likely they can read the conversations as well.


----------



## Deleted User (May 2, 2018)

SomeGamer said:


> Call me paranoid, but if they have access to the server, it's quite likely they can read the conversations as well.


----------



## WeedZ (May 2, 2018)

SomeGamer said:


> Call me paranoid, but if they have access to the server, it's quite likely they can read the conversations as well.


Its quite possible to modify xenforo to allow staff to monitor conversations. But about a year ago I had an issue with someone spamming/harassing me via pm and kicking me as soon as I saw it so I couldn't report it. Mods couldn't access it because I couldn't add them. So this site doesn't monitor PM's. As far as the server end, if they wanted siphon through tens of thousands of encrypted database entries, I suppose that's possible. But like I said, they'd just log into your account if they really wanted to.


----------



## SomeGamer (May 2, 2018)

WeedZ said:


> Its quite possible to modify xenforo to allow staff to monitor conversations. But about a year ago I had an issue with someone spamming/harassing me via pm and kicking me as soon as I saw it so I couldn't report it. Mods couldn't access it because I couldn't add them. So this site doesn't monitor PM's. As far as the server end, if they wanted siphon through tens of thousands of encrypted database entries, I suppose that's possible. But like I said, they'd just log into your account if they really wanted to.


Perfect and detailed explanation, it's up to OP now to decide.


----------



## Devin (May 2, 2018)

Well. They are now. With the amount of users on this site I doubt they go through everyone's PMs without probably cause. 

Just adhere to the rules and you won't have an issue.


----------



## Chary (May 2, 2018)

No, but they have super psychic powers that let them read your mind before you can even type out a PM. 

As far as I'm aware, mods aren't able to see what's in a PM unless you invite them. Admins might be able to get access by force if something shady is going down, but with how Costello prides himself on the transparency of the site, I highly doubt the admins would ever do that. 

Short answer: you're probably fine to message people on here. If you want something super ultra mega secure, go find an encrypted self destructing messaging program.


----------



## Issac (May 2, 2018)

We can read PM's if we invite ourselves AFTER they've been reported by one of the conversation participants. And if we invite ourselves, it will show in the information box with "participants".


----------



## Deleted User (May 2, 2018)

Alright. Thanks for the help guys! I'm going to start messaging a close friend through this site now. Hopefully no one takes a peak at our conversation.


----------



## chrisrlink (May 2, 2018)

they see everything dude either that or it's a bad idea not too cause a lot of rule breaking can occur

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------

at least irc is that way i think so if your looking to either A)break rules by asking for warez or god forbid plot terrorism on a gaming/console hacking site DON'T


----------



## porkiewpyne (May 3, 2018)

I'll be frank. I have no idea why you are this concerned. What could be so important that it needs to be kept this airtight if it is about a conversation with a friend?

I feel that I should not need to say this but for the sake of clarity, do _*NOT *_use PMs to do anything illegal or infringing on site rules and ToS. Be a rule-abiding member and you have nothing to worry about.


----------



## Costello (May 3, 2018)

Chary said:


> No, but they have super psychic powers that let them read your mind before you can even type out a PM.
> 
> As far as I'm aware, mods aren't able to see what's in a PM unless you invite them. Admins might be able to get access by force if something shady is going down, but with how Costello prides himself on the transparency of the site, I highly doubt the admins would ever do that.
> 
> Short answer: you're probably fine to message people on here. If you want something super ultra mega secure, go find an encrypted self destructing messaging program.



couldn't have said it better  thanks Chary


----------



## Minox (May 3, 2018)

We can and will view PMs if they are reported, but there is no simple button for us to just view all PMs.


----------



## Deleted User (May 2, 2018)

If I were to have a discussion with a friend by using the conversation feature on this website (which I barely use), could a moderator/admin see the conversion?


----------



## linuxares (May 3, 2018)

Well they could just reset your password and login themselves if they really, really must. But I never heard of it happning on GBATemp and I think it never will.


----------

